# Something I designed



## Ito-okita (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey people,

I just wanted to share a design I did some time ago and was made by a friend of mine. It's a cross between a Karambit and a hawkbill knife. Steel used is flat ground A2 tool steel hardened until 58 Hrc and satin finished. Handle is grooved G10. This baby comes in a fully ambidextrous kydex sheath. As it's made to my specs it fits my hand like a glove! Please let me know what you think.

http://forum.weapons.be/showthread.php?s=&threadid=755&highlight=Karambit


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 20, 2004)

i want one


----------



## Bammx2 (Sep 20, 2004)

me too!


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 20, 2004)

I really like.  Whats the chances of getting my hands on one?  Do you have a cost?


----------



## Mark Weiser (Sep 20, 2004)

Is this weapon a folding blade or one peice?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 20, 2004)

Ya is it folding or one piece? I wanna know that too... 
I saw it and it looked KEWL! Nice job!
*$$$???*


----------



## bignick (Sep 21, 2004)

that is a sweet looking instrument


----------



## Ito-okita (Sep 21, 2004)

It's a fixed blade and it set me back 130 euro (bear in mind it's completely hand-made). I know this guy has created stuff for US-residents before, if any of you are serious about buying one I could always ask if he feels like making another one.


----------



## Ito-okita (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh yeah some other stuff made for me by the same guy: http://forum.weapons.be/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1077&highlight=titanium+setje

Both are made out of titanium and the creditcard knife is a great last resort weapon. I wouldn't like to be poked by the chop sticks either


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 21, 2004)

Very Cool! Looks like nice work.  Personally I would opt for a double edge instead of the serration things but other that that, I want one!


----------



## Ito-okita (Sep 21, 2004)

The serattions are quite handy when you "hook" a limb with them. Without them the limb would easily slide out due to the shape of the blade. And double edges are illegal here in Belgium


----------



## Baytor (Sep 21, 2004)

That looks very nice.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 21, 2004)

Puuuuuuuurty!


----------



## Enson (Sep 21, 2004)

looks evil! i'll take one!


----------



## spatulahunter (Sep 21, 2004)

thats cool, you and your buddy seem to be pretty talented


----------



## Xequat (Sep 21, 2004)

Very cool!  What's it called?  Hehe, you should make up a kata for it.


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 21, 2004)

> Please let me know what you think.



VERY nice!  Btw, ya'll talk funny.


----------

